# Ottawa Amp Fest October 2009



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

We are invited to book the next extravaganza at the Dunrobin Sonic Gym, 15 min away down March Rd. from last Sun's earfeast - there is more room for jamming etc. and less ear bleed....(also would be drum kit, bass rig etc)

We need $250 for half day rental which includes tea, coffee, water and some snacks at the bar. At say $20 admission can we get enough folks interested?

Looking for feedback, let's roll it dudes!!!!!! Thx Norm aka nocturnal_n [email protected] Attendance Form

http://dunrobinsonicgym.googlepages.com/

http://dunrobinsonicgym.googlepages.com/auditorium

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXQnlttF4Xk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HWl7LMDtEE&feature=related


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That looks fine to me, I'd be up for it. I sent you an email.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

How cool is that place! That looks a lot like the owner from Zarlink's place that's out that way.

I think an admission fee for a venue like that is perfectly fair.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, on the fly here, it's $20 admission.... we need minimum 10-15 folk, should be no prob! Bring all your gear! Room for as many set-ups as required.
Also a far-out recording studio on the premises.

This can easily become a regular event there! Peakin' N_n


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nocturnal_n said:


> ** 2manygtrs --- we have to have you there, the 339 was the sh*t last Sun!!!!!! -N-


You should see the ones I left at home... kkjuw


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sundays are generally out for me (I was able to make an exception for the amp fest), so sadly I don't think I'll be able to make it to this one.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in....:smile:


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> I'm in....:smile:


Rich!!! Norm here, going to be great to hang out and wail again and see/hear all this B3 Leslie fuss......AHAHAHHA N

*Brennan - try to make it man, it's going to kill! Lie, steal or borrow, whatever you have to do!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

nocturnal_n said:


> Rich!!! Norm here, going to be great to hang out and wail again and see/hear all this B3 Leslie fuss......AHAHAHHA N
> 
> *Brennan - try to make it man, it's going to kill! Lie, steal or borrow, whatever you have to do!


Hey Norm!...good to hear from you. Maybe I should haul out some of the heavy artillery for the next one:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy to loan all my stuff bu the next few weeks will be a little nuts. If its October, maybe, but September is pretty much booked and standby.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Happy to loan all my stuff bu the next few weeks will be a little nuts. If its October, maybe, but September is pretty much booked and standby.


I'd like you to be there....pushing it back a week or two into Oct. is no problem.. more time to harrass folks about coming out..... N


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Either way, it's all good for me.
Sundays aren't usually a problem.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

nocturnal_n said:


> *Brennan - try to make it man, it's going to kill! Lie, steal or borrow, whatever you have to do!


I would love to, sadly Sundays are band practice days and we're going to be quite busy until at least the spring.  If a hole opens up, I'll see what I can do.

On a somewhat related note, if anyone knows of any decent drummers in or around Ottawa who are looking for work, send them my way!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nocturnal_n said:


> Room for as many set-ups as required.


I hope this works out ie different setups in different rooms. I was hoping to get a chance to try my guitar through a few setups last time, but the layout wasn't really amenable to that ie all the amps in one room. It just becomes like a guitar store on a Saturday afternoon (note that I'm not criticizing the event last week - just saying that the multiple room setup might work better).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Boy, did this thread die all of a sudden. Well, to resurrect it a bit...

I went a little crazy this weekend, so I'll have a few new toys to bring to the next OAPF.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I've owned the originals for both of those -- superb pedals. I have always held a serious soft spot for the CS-9, it is my favourite chorus bar none.



2manyGuitars said:


> I went a little crazy this weekend, so I'll have a few new toys to bring to the next OAPF.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool guys, thx.... might push it into early Oct....I'd like the "hamma" to be there.

So far half-a-dozen confirmers, we need MORE!!!!!!!!! Bring out your gear guys and have it critqued.... learning curve all around. N_n


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll bring a guest, that makes 7.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm probably bringing 2 guests this time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I look forward to trying out the Slow Volume. I have a PAiA Gator clone that does the same sort of thing. The reverse mode on many contemporary digital delay pedals (like my Echo Park) aims for the same territory. Where they differ is not just in tone and feel, but also in how you plan for their use. The slow-attack units allow you to play things in the order you wish and insert the effect in the manner you wish, although it puts a crimp on your playing style since it needs a certain picking attack to work properly. The true-reverse effect is more convincing, obviously, but planning out note sequences in reverse is a mind-melter and not at all suitable for improvisation that intends to be melodic and collaborative. If it's "free form", fine, but if you need to know what note is gonna show up next, that's a whole other thing.

The one I'd really like to ry is the original EHX Attack Decay unit , that was probably one of the most sophisticated units of that type ever designed. It incorporated a BBD chip and a very slight delay that would let the unit do the note detection in real time, but let the audio signal seem time-aligned with the envelope manipulation. The other thing it did well was to introduce more harmonic content as the note went along. Remember that when you pluck a string, there is more harmonic content at the start than at the end. So, if you want convincing tape-reverse simulation, the note has to do more than simply get louder as it goes along; it also has to get brighter and fuzzier. neither the Slow Gear, the Behringer clone of it, the Gator, or the Guyatone unit do this, and as far as I know, neither does the old Maestro Envelope Modifier unit either.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok.... date is CONFIRMED Sunday Oct 04 -approx. 2pm-6pm-

$20 admin to rent the Sonic Gym. Tons of room.

[email protected] mail me to confirm, I gots to know............ [email protected]

I'm bringin' a whack of stuff .... looking forward to the critiquing and hot jamming.

Bring your camcorders and Zoom H4's I am. And your ears 

It's a go!!!!!! Waiting for roll call.............. Norm aka N_n THX!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds great. I'll be there.

Is the $20 a set price, or if we get a much larger than expected turnout, will the cost per person come down? I don't mind paying 20 bucks, but the reason I ask is that in case there are some members with "casual interest" in the event, the price might keep them away. If you were to say something like "the room is X number of dollars with the cost divided between everyone, so the more that attend the cheaper it will be" that might sway a few extra people. I know you had mentioned $250 for a half day. I don't see two-dozen attendees as inconcievable, so in that case, would it be closer to $10 to $12 each?


Or perhaps if we get a better than expected turnout at $20 each, the excess could be used towards hall rental for the "Third Ottawa Amp & Pedalfest".


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Just need a feel for how many are commiting,.... if we have 25 people, sure $10 each to get the $250. I only see about 10 hardcore folk so far.

Our host jamming Johannes will be sitting in on drums + we'll have bass gear there! A round-robin blues or funk showcase jam ending off probably to get everyone's licks out...... awesome!

ROLL CALL!!!!!!! N


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

nocturnal_n said:


> Just need a feel for how many are commiting,.... if we have 25 people, sure $10 each to get the $250. I only see about 10 hardcore folk so far.
> 
> Our host jamming Johannes will be sitting in on drums + we'll have bass gear there! A round-robin blues or funk showcase jam ending off probably to get everyone's licks out...... awesome!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!!!!! N


...I'm still in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

So in I am, yes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

iaresee said:


> So in I am, yes.


Thanks...
Yoda?

Oh, and I'm in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Thanks...
> Yoda?
> 
> Oh, and I'm in.


I had to say yes in enough characters to pass the character-limit rule on the forum software. :smile:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I am keeping an eye on this. I would like to attend but am working night shift until Xmas and don't really know until closer to the date if I can make it or not. Those of you who have worked night shifts know that sleeping and waking can get a bit wierd at times and you find yourself sleeping when you should be awake and vice versa.
I would definitely contribute to costs for the day. There is a young, maybe 12 or so, guitar player in the neighbourhood and when the exact day and time are nailed down I am going to ask his Dad if they want to come and check it out. I think it would be eye opening and awsome to see and try some of the amps and pedals.

Brian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> ...I'm still in.


hmmm.... how can I find a excuse to be in Ottawa... any ideas?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> hmmm.... how can I find a excuse to be in Ottawa... any ideas?


No excuse required Pat...just come on down:smile:


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm coming


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, if its Oct 4, then I'm in. Sept 27 would have been the start of Yom Kippur, and there is no way I'd be out carousing.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Okay, if its Oct 4, then I'm in. Sept 27 would have been the start of Yom Kippur, and there is no way I'd be out carousing.


If you come, *please* bring one of those old tweeds of yours. I love those things.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Certainly. If I'm lucky and budget my time right, perhaps I can finally get a standby switch installed in my Bassman and bring that.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

so what's the front page now, I take it it's not this weekend anymore?


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

nocturnal_n said:


> Ok.... date is CONFIRMED Sunday Oct 04 -approx. 2pm-6pm-
> 
> $20 admin to rent the Sonic Gym. Tons of room.
> 
> ...


got it.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shiny_Beast said:


> got it.........


I have created a form for you guys. You can use this to submit your intentions to attend the event. The form will send an automatic email to the organizer. You can find the form here http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/misc.php?do=form&fid=3

or you can always find all forms by clicking on the "forms" link at the top of the main page.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, I just found out about this...gonna try and make it. Would a Phaez Amp "daisycutter" peak anyone's interest?


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok. looking good, I'm heading out there tomorrow for jamming/recording and finalizing all the details..thx for all the input, I'll be in touch with directions etc,,,

It's going to be AMAZING........ Norm aka N_n


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that I have new switches installed, the power comes on, so I'm happy to say I'll be bringing *two* tweeds, the same 5F2-A Princeton I brought to the previous one, and an (almost) all-original 5F6-A Bassman.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Now that I have new switches installed, the power comes on, so I'm happy to say I'll be bringing *two* tweeds, the same 5F2-A Princeton I brought to the previous one, and an (almost) all-original 5F6-A Bassman.


You gonna have armed guards with you too Mike?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Replied.
I'll be there with an assortment of guitars.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

*** anyone can feel free to just come and listen etc.... you don't necessarily have to bring gear! Open to all!!***

Ok, so far here's the (gear-toting)confirmed list.... (there will be a $20 admission fee at the door) Please speak up ASAP. We're looking to raise $250. it covers a 5 hour rental of the Sonic Gym. I'll be in touch with everyone about directions, it's an ez 20-25min scenic drive just past Kanata.

myself, Norm Howard

Derek Barlas
Michael Hagan
MHammer
Mark Roberts
Richard Vernon
Scott M
claude blondin
Scott Smith
Jonah T 


possible attendees include

http://www.mackamps.com 
http://www.sankey.ws/guitars/


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

nocturnal_n said:


> Ok, so far here's the (gear-toting)confirmed list.... (there will be a $20 admission fee at the door) Please speak up ASAP. We're looking to raise $250. it covers a 5 hour rental of the Sonic Gym. I'll be in touch with everyone about directions, it's an ez 20-25min scenic drive just past Kanata.
> 
> myself, Norm Howard
> 
> ...


Hey guys, I'm interested in going...I don't have much in the way of amps but I'd be interested in participating. I can bring a VOX AD50VT and a Pignose but I'd just be interested in sitting in...Can I get some details or some positive input?


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

fret15 said:


> Hey guys, I'm interested in going...I don't have much in the way of amps but I'd be interested in participating. I can bring a VOX AD50VT and a Pignose but I'd just be interested in sitting in...Can I get some details or some positive input?




Of course it's open to anyone - you don't have to bring gear etc...there will be enough there as it is! It's all about swapping info, trying out gear, an info session and also hanging out with a gang of cool-cat guitar/gear geek freeks!!

*The Vox and Pignose would be welcome additions!

updated attendee list........
Norm Howard

Derek Barlas
Michael Hagan
MHammer
Mark Roberts
Richard Vernon
Scott M
claude blondin
Scott Smith
Jonah T
Brian Scott


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have created a form for you guys. You can use this to submit your intentions to attend the event. The form will send an automatic email to the organizer. You can find the form here http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/misc.php?do=form&fid=3
> 
> or you can always find all forms by clicking on the "forms" link at the top of the main page.


Here's the form to confirm, I think it would be fine if you want to sit in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Norm, I have no idea if I will be near ottawa at that point or not.

If I have my own car or I'm at home with my rig for whatever reason, then I can schedule a trip home that weekend - that's a saturday, right?

I know you need to know, but for someone who graduates college in april, i can't quite plan that far methinks, haha.

I'd love to put the Roadster in tweed mode bold 50W next to mike's tweeds!


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Budda said:


> Norm, I have no idea if I will be near ottawa at that point or not.
> 
> If I have my own car or I'm at home with my rig for whatever reason, then I can schedule a trip home that weekend - that's a saturday, right?
> 
> ...


Hey hey! It's next Sunday Oct.4.... 2pm --- hope you can make it! Thx N


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NEXT sunday well damn i can't do that!

Clearly I neeed to be more awake and reading things properly! I blame my birthday party last night *L*

Sorry bout that, Norm! Man am I embarassed now haha


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nocturnal_n said:


> Of course it's open to anyone - you don't have to bring gear etc...there will be enough there as it is! It's all about swapping info, trying out gear, an info session and also hanging out with a gang of cool-cat guitar/gear geek freeks!!
> 
> *The Vox and Pignose would be welcome additions!
> 
> ...


Open to the general public, dont have to be a forum member? Just to clarrify for those folks that are not signed up here.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Well it does seem to be exclusive to Forum members, but I'm sure anyone who ends up there with a serious interest will join up afterwards anyway...

I tried a few feelers outside of here and got nothing anyway......

Hardcore only!? N


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nocturnal_n said:


> Well it does seem to be exclusive to Forum members, but I'm sure anyone who ends up there with a serious interest will join up afterwards anyway...
> 
> I tried a few feelers outside of here and got nothing anyway......
> 
> Hardcore only!? N



OK, was just clarifying for the lurkers that might be interested in dropping in to drool over the gear.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

We'll have to discuss Sun on a outsider/lurker policy.... my onus was that anyone interested here who has no gear to show could still come down and get involved. N

attendeee list update

myself, Norm Howard

Ian Chesal
Derek Barlas
Michael Hagan
MHammer
Mark Roberts
Richard Vernon
Scott M
claude blondin
Scott Smith
Jonah T
Phil Brouwer
jason gagne + guest


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK, was just clarifying for the lurkers that might be interested in dropping in to drool over the gear.


I don't mind lurkers, but my feeling is that if someone wants to come out and check out thousands of dollars worth of gear that other people have been kind enough to bring along, the least they could do is sign up here and introduce themselves.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I don't mind lurkers, but my feeling is that if someone wants to come out and check out thousands of dollars worth of gear that other people have been kind enough to bring along, the least they could do is sign up here and introduce themselves.


I second that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

2manyGuitars said:


> I don't mind lurkers, but my feeling is that if someone wants to come out and check out thousands of dollars worth of gear that other people have been kind enough to bring along, the least they could do is sign up here and introduce themselves.


That would certainly be the best way to go about it. Not sure why some hang back, we are a friendly bunch here and it takes about 20 seconds to sign up. Some guys dont feel like contributing and just want to read all the posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I don't mind lurkers, but my feeling is that if someone wants to come out and check out thousands of dollars worth of gear that other people have been kind enough to bring along, the least they could do is sign up here and introduce themselves.


FWIW there were people at the last event I put on that were not forum members -- members brought friends, someone brought their son (I think it was his son), and even nocturnal_n wasn't a member at the time.

Keep an eye on your gear. Being a member is only a light filter for absurdity (hell, I'm case in point there -- I go off the deep end from time to time, right?  ).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sucks that I'll be missing this, and you guys will be missing the joy of the roadster and T-7 lol.

Someone go play the Peters for me!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know it was a little different this time since there was the issue of finding and choosing a location, but I liked the idea last time as far as sending a PM in order to get an invite.

Just to give you an idea, if you google "Ottawa amp", this thread is the FIRST result. That could lead to just about _anyone_ wandering in.

I know joining the forum offers very little security, but at least it's something.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Where is Sonic Gym?? I am coming from BC (Bell Corners)

Brian


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've decided to bring a bud with me. His name is Brent Pigeon.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bscott said:


> Where is Sonic Gym?? I am coming from BC (Bell Corners)
> 
> Brian


It's the first hit that comes up, believe it or not: http://dunrobinsonicgym.googlepages.com/

A link on the page shows directions. It's in Dunrobin.

Um, does anybody need a lift?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> sucks that I'll be missing this, and you guys will be missing the joy of the roadster and T-7 lol.
> 
> Someone go play the Peters for me!


Sadly, I won't be there either. We're breaking in a new drummer for the next two weeks before a gig in Toronto, so I just can't get away on Sunday.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Driving directions to 2909 Torwood Dr, from Ottawa, ON
38.0 km – about 36 mins

King's Hwy 417 W/TC W 

1. Head west on King's Hwy 417 W/TC W 17.0 km 
2. Take exit 138 for Ch. March Rd toward Ch. Eagleson Rd/County Rd-49/Kanata 0.6 km 
3. Keep right at the fork to continue toward March Rd and merge onto March Rd 8.4 km 
4. Turn right at Constance Bay Rd 0.2 km 
5. Continue on Dunrobin Rd 7.1 km 
6. Turn right at Thomas A. Dolan Pkwy 4.1 km 
7. Turn left at Torwood Dr 
Destination will be on the left (there is a gong out in front of the driveway-can't miss it)
2909 Torwood Dr.


attendee list update - 

Norm Howard
Ian Chesal
Derek Barlas
Michael Hagan
MHammer
Mark Roberts
Richard Vernon
Brent Pigeon
Scott M
claude blondin
Scott Smith
Jonah T
Phil Brouwer
jason gagne + guest
B Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Sadly, I won't be there either. We're breaking in a new drummer for the next two weeks before a gig in Toronto, so I just can't get away on Sunday.


That sounds painful. Both for him and you.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahah, yeah ... luckilly it's a short set, so getting him ready shouldn't be a big deal. We're also getting ready for a photoshoot and some more studio time in the fall, so I'll be busy for a while. =P


----------



## Volke (Sep 4, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would certainly be the best way to go about it. Not sure why some hang back, we are a friendly bunch here and it takes about 20 seconds to sign up. Some guys dont feel like contributing and just want to read all the posts.


I "hang back" because I rarely have anything to contribute, my gear is mundane and I am not very argumentative at all. /shrug

That said, I'm coming out to drool over all of the awesome gear you guys are bringing to the ampfest 

Oh and Hi, I'm Jason. 37 years old, play most styles, interested in gear of all sorts.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Another of my amp laden gear friends may be coming... Randy Wilson:smile:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome Jason.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Volke said:


> I "hang back" because I rarely have anything to contribute, my gear is mundane and I am not very argumentative at all. /shrug
> 
> That said, I'm coming out to drool over all of the awesome gear you guys are bringing to the ampfest
> 
> Oh and Hi, I'm Jason. 37 years old, play most styles, interested in gear of all sorts.


That proves my point. Not everyone is a major poster. Hope they welcome you to the amp fest and drool away.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Volke said:


> I "hang back" because I rarely have anything to contribute, my gear is mundane and I am not very argumentative at all. /shrug
> 
> That said, I'm coming out to drool over all of the awesome gear you guys are bringing to the ampfest
> 
> Oh and Hi, I'm Jason. 37 years old, play most styles, interested in gear of all sorts.


Bring earplugs.:smilie_flagge17:

Actually, the most valuable peripheral device will likely be an A/B switch if somebody has one. It's not often we get to A/B amps under optimal conditions.

As far as "styles" go, while many people tend to evaluate amps in terms of their distorted sound, sometimes the most desirable and hard-to-attain sounds are those of clean amps that make you want to play without any effects at all. Not every amp can do that.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Volke said:


> I "hang back" because I rarely have anything to contribute, my gear is mundane and I am not very argumentative at all. /shrug
> 
> That said, I'm coming out to drool over all of the awesome gear you guys are bringing to the ampfest
> 
> Oh and Hi, I'm Jason. 37 years old, play most styles, interested in gear of all sorts.


Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Bring earplugs.:smilie_flagge17:
> 
> Actually, the most valuable peripheral device will likely be an A/B switch if somebody has one. It's not often we get to A/B amps under optimal conditions.
> 
> As far as "styles" go, while many people tend to evaluate amps in terms of their distorted sound, sometimes the most desirable and hard-to-attain sounds are those of clean amps that make you want to play without any effects at all. Not every amp can do that.


I've got a little buffered A/B that I can bring.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I will be bringing another adult with his 2 sons on Sunday. They are neighbours of mine. He knows about the $20 so he will contribute.
Hopefully this will also convince him and his sons to join GC and be part of the community.

Brian


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Volke said:


> I "hang back" because I rarely have anything to contribute, my gear is mundane and I am not very argumentative at all. /shrug
> 
> That said, I'm coming out to drool over all of the awesome gear you guys are bringing to the ampfest
> 
> Oh and Hi, I'm Jason. 37 years old, play most styles, interested in gear of all sorts.


Welcome Jason. I am a newbie at guitar, less than a year playing. Hope to meet you on Sunday. And yes, there will be lots to drool over.

Brian


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bscott said:


> He knows about the $20 so he will contribute.


I posted a while ago asking if the $20 was a set price. From what I understood, the rental is $250 so if we get 25 people for example, the price would be around $10 (correct me if I'm wrong, nocturnal).

It looks like we're already closing in on that number.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

What amps are people bringing to this amp fest anyway? I don't have much to offer that hasn't already been heard. I should have brought my second home brew amp into Nonreverb a while ago as I lost steam on the whole "amp building" thing and people might have been interested in my rebuilt Laney Pro Tubes with a PTP JCM800 circuit with what I tried to make into a Caswell #39 Slash mod! Sounded pretty good when it worked.. a bit bright though! Are there gonna be some Bogners, VHT's, 5150's etc?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Actually, the most valuable peripheral device will likely be an A/B switch if somebody has one. It's not often we get to A/B amps under optimal conditions.


I'll be bringing this...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brennan said:


> Sadly, I won't be there either. We're breaking in a new drummer for the next two weeks before a gig in Toronto, so I just can't get away on Sunday.


Swing by london on your way back? Grab a beer? Doubtful but worth a shot haha.

2M2G brought that ABx2 pedal last time, pity we didn't take full advantage of it!

I'm a bit bummed, I'll admit - I want to see what you six-stringers think of a straight-up telecaster 7, and to hear what it sounds like through the tweed mode of ch1 of the Roadster.

That and I want to see what shiny new objects will be there!

We should get one of these going in Toronto as well!


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I posted a while ago asking if the $20 was a set price. From what I understood, the rental is $250 so if we get 25 people for example, the price would be around $10 (correct me if I'm wrong, nocturnal).
> 
> It looks like we're already closing in on that number.


Looks good indeed! We're down to at least $15 a head, prob $10 by Sun. Up 'til last week there were only about 5 confirmations which is why this non-forum kerfuffle started - 5 x $20 wasn't going to cut it. We're already going to be packed to the rafters with gear!

I have a Morley A/B box I'll bring too.

-N-


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Bring earplugs.:smilie_flagge17:
> 
> Actually, the most valuable peripheral device will likely be an A/B switch if somebody has one. It's not often we get to A/B amps under optimal conditions.
> 
> As far as "styles" go, while many people tend to evaluate amps in terms of their distorted sound, sometimes the most desirable and hard-to-attain sounds are those of clean amps that make you want to play without any effects at all. Not every amp can do that.


So true! The warm clean tones RAWK as much as the dirty guys......... N


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> Swing by london on your way back? Grab a beer? Doubtful but worth a shot haha.
> 
> 2M2G brought that ABx2 pedal last time, pity we didn't take full advantage of it!
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly Budda. I think a Toronto Amp Fest would be an interesting get together.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

A few more folk and we're in at $10 a head........ sweet! N


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Wish I could go. I was in Ottawa the last time you guys got together for your pedal fest. I was on my Honeymoon, so Dragging the Mrs. to a "guitar dude" party was a bad idea. We went to the Canadian Museum of Civilization that day. The venue looks really amazing. Take pics....video....audio lots of it!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> My thoughts exactly Budda. I think a Toronto Amp Fest would be an interesting get together.


There has been some talk of this, Toronto or perhaps Hamilton area. We have a large area to draw from. In order to do it properly we would need a few people to organzie the event. I can of course provide as much publicity as possible on the website, emails etc.

What we need is someone in the city that it will be held in and familiar or able to secure a venue etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Wish I could go. I was in Ottawa the last time you guys got together for your pedal fest. I was on my Honeymoon, so Dragging the Mrs. to a "guitar dude" party was a bad idea. We went to the Canadian Museum of Civilization that day. The venue looks really amazing. Take pics....video....audio lots of it!!


Amps come and go, as do pedals. Spouses _shouldn't._ You made the right choice.:smile:


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

*I am in*

Count me in. I am looking forward to it. I will have an A/B and 2 or more amps in tow.

One of which is the following ...









FAT One 1974
18 watts through EL84's
2 12" speakers ...1 AlNiCo ... 1 ceramic

See y'all Sunday

Bob


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

flatfive said:


> Count me in. I am looking forward to it. I will have an A/B and 2 or more amps in tow.
> 
> One of which is the following ...
> 
> ...


Looks cool. I want to hear that one for sure.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yet another tag along acquaintance of mine Mark Triemstra.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bammmm!! That banner reaches right out and smacks you up side the head!

kksjur

:smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Guys, I won't be able to make it this weekend. Between the office move from hell (there's an entertaining story in slum lords and deals gone sour I'll post the Open Mic section once it's behind me), to the sick wife and kid, to the Ken Rosser master class tonight (AMAZING -- deep thoughts, very inspirational -- I haven't wanted to practice sight reading so badly in years), I'm sort of all out of free time this week.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Guys, I won't be able to make it this weekend. Between the office move from hell (there's an entertaining story in slum lords and deals gone sour I'll post the Open Mic section once it's behind me), to the sick wife and kid, to the Ken Rosser master class tonight (AMAZING -- deep thoughts, very inspirational -- I haven't wanted to practice sight reading so badly in years), I'm sort of all out of free time this week.


Sorry to hear that Ian. Hopefully, this won't be the last get together.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry you won't make it, Ian. After the effort you put into coordinating the last one, you deserved a treat of some sort. An office move is NOT a "treat".


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

k, I'm in for sure. Got a fresh OT in my amp, a Foxrox Octron that came yesterday and a Barber LTD Silver home brew from the schematic he put up free on the web.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, this starts at 2:00pm. right? My son in law and cousin will also be coming with me(Eugene Johnson and Tristan Tidrow). Not going to have alot of room for amps and cabs so I'm bringing: Phaez Daisycutter(ontariomaximus/Randy Fray build) with a 1x12 Leyland cab, a few pedals including the Ethos, along with a LabSeries L9 and maybe the modded epiphone(I use on the line out of the Daisycutter for parrellel processing  and 3 guitars. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Got a surprise for tomorrow, A good friend of mine has lent me a Stramp head to bring along. For all of you in the know, this will be a rare treat...and for those who don't It'll be a cool discovery:smile:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nocturnal_n said:


> Ok.... date is CONFIRMED Sunday Oct 04 -approx. 2pm-6pm-





nocturnal_n said:


> We're looking to raise $250. it covers a 5 hour rental of the Sonic Gym.


Just to make things crystal clear, you said a 5 hour rental, but in an earlier post you mentioned _approx_. 2pm to 6pm.

What time can we get there? If we all show up at 2, it'll be at least half an hour to an hour by the time everyone gets set up and ready to rock. If we have to be out by 6, then we'll need to start tearing down no later than 5:30. I doubt we'll have time to go over each rig one at a time like last time.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

No problem...we have 5 hours 2-7pm... we might have to limit time on each rig. 
Get there approx. 1:30 -2 and we'll roll, same with teardown 7 ish....

We got through all the rigs last time in about 3 hrs, yes this time we'll have to set a pace and then hopefully have our big "Bluesjam" finale - 

y'all note:
* after you turn off of Torwood there's a long gravel road to the parking lot. Proceed past that and keep right towards the house. AT the far right is the garage entrance where we'll unload , then go back and park to make room for the next guy.
Then go the front entrance of the house to sign in, pay the $10 admission and then set up in the Gym. I should be out front directing traffic anyway.

See you all there and Ian, too bad......grrrrrrr Thx Norm


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nocturnal_n said:


> No problem...we have 5 hours 2-7pm... we might have to limit time on each rig.
> Get there approx. 1:30 -2 and we'll roll, same with teardown 7 ish....
> 
> We got through all the rigs last time in about 3 hrs, yes this time we'll have to set a pace and then hopefully have our big "Bluesjam" finale -


Thanks.
I figured I'd ask since I'm sure a few other people were wondering the same thing.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

I might just be the house "bassist" this time around and traffic cop. My gear is all stock Marshall/Fender & I also use about a dozen pedals. It migth be easier first time around. See what happens. -N-


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Norm, do you want to take two cars or just pile our stuff into one?


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what I'm bringing yet.... I'll call on you tomorrow before 1-ish and we can decide! Thx N


----------



## Volke (Sep 4, 2009)

My guest and I are pumped about seeing you guys tomorrow, living in northernish Ontario doesn't allow us many opportunities to see diverse gear, and since I moved back here from Toronto 4 years ago I feel that is what I miss the most... things like the 12th Fret, Songbird, Murch and even Long and McQuade.

Thanks for organizing this, and thanks in advance for bringing all sorts of tasty gear to drool over =)

.jason


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Last time was indeed a diverse ear-raising experience and judging by the attendees so far should be a blast tomorrow--look forward to meeting everyone! Thx Norm


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

By the way, I don't imagine the new members (welcome, by the way) are all familiar with the "Thanks" feature at the bottom-right corner of every post, but you old-timers have no excuse.

I just noticed the guy organizing this event only has 3 "Thanks" to his name!!!
He should have at least 3 or 4 times that many for this thread alone. If you're attending this event, how about going to post #1 of this thread and giving an electronic "pat on the back".


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> By the way, I don't imagine the new members (welcome, by the way) are all familiar with the "Thanks" feature at the bottom-right corner of every post, but you old-timers have no excuse.
> 
> I just noticed the guy organizing this event only has 3 "Thanks" to his name!!!
> He should have at least 3 or 4 times that many for this thread alone. If you're attending this event, how about going to post #1 of this thread and giving an electronic "pat on the back".


Good point...


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, very good point. Thanks Norm! 

p.s. My friends Dad just past away tonight....


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> By the way, I don't imagine the new members (welcome, by the way) are all familiar with the "Thanks" feature at the bottom-right corner of every post, but you old-timers have no excuse.
> 
> I just noticed the guy organizing this event only has 3 "Thanks" to his name!!!
> He should have at least 3 or 4 times that many for this thread alone. If you're attending this event, how about going to post #1 of this thread and giving an electronic "pat on the back".


How does the thanks feature work. Michel


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

michelj said:


> How does the thanks feature work. Michel


Just click on the thanks button for that specific post. It's the one with the thumbs up and thanks on it.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

All systems go!!!!! See you guys there...thx Norm


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Just click on the thanks button for that specific post. It's the one with the thumbs up and thanks on it.


Hello Robert1950,

The thanks button isn't appearing at the bottom right of posts. This may be a feature that can only be used by members who have reached a certain number of posts.

Anyways, I just wanted to say thanks to nocturnal_n because I think the event he's organized is a great way to get people together. Pity I can't make it out this time. Maybe next time around.


----------



## Beltone (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks to Norm for organizing today's event at the Sonic Gym. The Sonic Gym is a terrific venue and is of course very spacious. However, I would suggest a format change for the next amp fest; just a couple hours after leaving the event and my ears are still ringing...

It would have been nice to have had an opportunity to hear more of the gear that was present at the gym, and to talk to more people without having been constantly blasted by just a few players. I thought that the purpose of this event was to share interest in gear, not to have a few people crank up their amps. There was a lot of cool gear there today, but unfortunately much of it went unheard.

Perhaps at the next event we can return to the template of the first event where each person can take an opportunity to demo their gear, and afterwards, maybe turn the volume down a bit out of respect to the other attendees. After all, each of us did pay to be there today.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty much what I was going to write.

These events are a great idea and there's really no "template" as far as how to run them, but hopefully there were some lessons learned today that will help in the event we have another one.


----------



## mdroberts1243 (Feb 27, 2009)

No Thanks button on my screen, either, but I want to thank Norm for setting this up!

I would've liked it a bit quieter at times myself, but the venue was fantastic with great hosts!

I think there may be ways to accommodate different tastes... maybe move the really loud rigs into the sound booth or meeting rooms ;-)


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of lessons learned today and it was great to meet everyone and hang out.

The volume thing just doesn't work... def a "show and tell" introduction next time and all eyes on one rig at a time to critique etc.... of course today was cool too if you just wanted to walk around and check out your preferences. I enjoyed so many things.

The after-party with just Johannes, mhammer and myself was mindboggling with our pedal-guru demonstrating his wizardry. I'm trying to convince him to come and play a show(with me + poss others)) at the Sonic Gym. 

Also please check out... http://dunrobinsonicgym.googlepages.com/openstudioperformances

All good,........onward and thx to all!!!!!! Norm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I felt pretty much the same way. It started off well, but got a bit lost around the middle onward. 

I really wanted to try Mark's 59 Bassman a bit more, but it wasn't really loud enough to hear in that room. There was a lot of gear that I would have loved to hear, but didn't get the chance. 

Thanks to everyone who brought out their gear, and especially to Norm for organizing.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

An enjoyable afternoon:smile: A tad too loud but somewhat expected as this is a new experience for all involved. I think the gym contributed to the noise a bit as sound was reflecting off the walls in every direction...however, I got to see some cool gear and meet some great people in the process. I look forward to the next one.
P.S Thanks Norm for all your efforts getting this thing off the ground:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a hard call, even at the last one if you wanted to try something out you did it amidst a sea of electric haze. There was some checking stuff out going on, like the last time. To really do that we almost need 25 seperate rooms.

The gym is a live room, even though it's huge it won't bear too many cranked rigs at once. 

Too bad we completely missed some amps, the once 'round like the first time is a great idea.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Shiny_Beast said:


> Too bad we completely missed some amps, the once 'round like the first time is a great idea.


Kaliee ( sp) style.. 'round the kitchen table ..


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm currently editing photos from today.
Is there a problem with me posting LOTS of pics?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Is there a problem with me posting LOTS of pics?


Maybe post a link to something like a Picasa Album?


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

No!!!!!!!


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I'm currently editing photos from today.
> Is there a problem with me posting LOTS of pics?


Looking forward to the pix! Too many cool pedals to remember like your Guyatone micro volume...beautiful!!!!!! Thx N


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Photos are up...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27352

Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice rig nonreverb. I love that 335. Is that a 122 amp on the floor too?


----------



## rockgarden (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to chime in as well to thank Norm for setting this up; The venue was actually a really good choice, given the number of folks who showed up.

I certainly would be in favour of a more structured event in the future, with a specific time set aside for people to demo their stuff (there were several setups today that really looked quite interesting and I would have loved to hear them in context of how their owners use them), then some sort of jam so that we can hear the rigs in the context of how well they play with others.

I think the attendees were great, of course. Get a bunch of guitar players into a room and let them make noise together, and everyone's in a good mood.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Photos are up...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27352
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you.


Nice man, great it's documented.... drool drool..N


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nice rig nonreverb. I love that 335. Is that a 122 amp on the floor too?


Yup, Unfortunately, I never got around to A/B the two different amps.
The 335 is actually a 355 Pat and it's a keeper for life:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Too much fun, as they say. Way too many guitars, and not nearly enough time. There were pieces in the pics thread that I didn't even know were there. I wished I could have heard someone with more skilled hands than my own playing my Bassman. I've had it since 1992 or 93, and in all that time, I can't say that I've logged more than 6-8hrs on it in total, most of it at fairly low volume. Unfortunately, I was in a different part of the facility at that time.

And yes, another vote for "round robin" style next time out. Perhaps the next organizer/s could print up some "tickets" and you take one as you set up. The ticket designates which turn you are in the order (sorta like ordering coldcuts at Loblaws).

I'm glad I took a moment before coming to work to check out the pics, since I can't see them at work. I think folks will get a sense of how "live" the room was, and just how much gear was on display.

Just wanted to say hi again to Richard/nonreverb and to Mark Roberts of CEpedals (Fet Dream) for some very pleasant chats, and to Johannes and Norm for their patience and willingness to listen later in the evening. And yes, that 335 is a keeper for life. Absolutely beautiful piece that seems to play nice too. Some very nice Teles shown off by some very capable players.

Not sure if people were aware of the background of the facility we were at. If the name "Paul Champagne" doesn't ring a bell, consult this article - http://caj.ca/mediamag/awards2005/Pages/Open Newspaper.htm - or simply google him. Apparently, Johannes, the facility owner, purchased it when Hewlett-Packard sold it for about 10 cents on the dollar, in their attempt to recoup some of the money owed to the federal government. I was kind of wondering what sort of person would spend the sort of money to erect a facility like that. Now I know; someone who was spending money that wasn't his own. I'm pleased that something useful and decent was able to emerge out of the fiasco.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Too much fun, as they say. Way too many guitars, and not nearly enough time. There were pieces in the pics thread that I didn't even know were there. I wished I could have heard someone with more skilled hands than my own playing my Bassman. I've had it since 1992 or 93, and in all that time, I can't say that I've logged more than 6-8hrs on it in total, most of it at fairly low volume. Unfortunately, I was in a different part of the facility at that time.
> 
> And yes, another vote for "round robin" style next time out. Perhaps the next organizer/s could print up some "tickets" and you take one as you set up. The ticket designates which turn you are in the order (sorta like ordering coldcuts at Loblaws).
> 
> ...


Mark, it was a real pleasure talking to you yesterday. I'm sure we'll find much more to discuss at the next one:smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Not sure if people were aware of the background of the facility we were at. If the name "Paul Champagne" doesn't ring a bell, consult this article - http://caj.ca/mediamag/awards2005/Pages/Open Newspaper.htm - or simply google him. Apparently, Johannes, the facility owner, purchased it when Hewlett-Packard sold it for about 10 cents on the dollar, in their attempt to recoup some of the money owed to the federal government. I was kind of wondering what sort of person would spend the sort of money to erect a facility like that. Now I know; someone who was spending money that wasn't his own. I'm pleased that something useful and decent was able to emerge out of the fiasco.


Ha! I was wondering if that was a sell-off place that went cheap as tech collapsed in town. That's even BETTER! Man, that guy was a leach through and through...


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya, but he's out of jail already, less than 2 years....who sez white colla' crime don't pay? (Ahem...Mr.Cowpland?!?!) N


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

nocturnal_n said:


> Ya, but he's out of jail already, less than 2 years....who sez white colla' crime don't pay? (Ahem...Mr.Cowpland?!?!) N


Presumably dead broke and un-employable though, right? And forever more destined to check that "yes, I have been convicted of a felony box" on all applications.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Presumably dead broke and un-employable though, right?


Yeah, 'cause I'm sure he wasn't able to hide any of the money from the canadian government.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Trust me, given the example that people wanted to make of him (especially DND), this guy had an army of the best forensic accountants available combing through his assets. If he had a couple of blank envelopes taken from his DND office, I'm sure they found them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, 'cause I'm sure he wasn't able to hide any of the money from the canadian government.


Maybe. But he's got HP on his tail, not the Canadian Government. The GC got repaid by HP because they were, ultimately, responsible for ensuring the transactions were valid. A company with a market cap of $110B has many ways to make life for him miserable, eternally. 

Edit, from here:


> He was left with enough money that his family could move to a modest home in the Ottawa area and live comfortably while Champagne went to prison.


If he's got cash he can't touch it without alarms going off I'm sure.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

At least the guy wasn't around to steal all the good stuff that you folks brought.

kkjuw


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

What a story

Had a great time meeting all you guys in person (although I still don't know who is who!) and wow, some great gear in there and amazing sounding rigs/players. Wish I could have stayed till the end but....
We should have just kept going around the room after that great Demo from Richard:food-smiley-004: on the leslie/amp where we were all sorta paying attention as a group. Good time either way!

Big thanks to Norm for getting this thing going and Johannes for hosting it!


----------



## Volke (Sep 4, 2009)

I echo the sentiment that the format could use some tweaking, simply because the noise levels were over the top. I was wearing 18dB plugs because I was ignorant enough to forget anything better, but still. When there is a room full of people who have driven in from all over, to experience something new, something strange, then everyone should have a little breathing room to hear themselves think.

I saw some amazing stuff, and heard alot of things I really liked. The Leslie was a treat for sure, "birdie" ( bassman front-end driving a marshall 50 watt power section ) in a 70's Traynor headshell rocked my socks, HARD, Marks' Princeton and Bassman tweeds and Mad Scientist collection of effects, the fat ONE 1974 and Super takes, the BlackHeart with a 339 into it kicked! On and on, lots of things to be happy about.

There was some serious issues, but I don't want to make too much fuss because I am the new guy after all. But at least give me the opportunity to say that next time, show some restraint, and respect. Louder is not always better. I think the general consensus is that it was a venue about the gear, not about wanking out your repertoire with 50 watts dimed. I risk being taken as harsh, but please consider what I am saying, and trust that I am not simply being antagonistic.

I'd also like to say thank you in a huge way to Norm for organizing it all, and to Johannes for being such an amazing and gracious host.

My complaints aside, I did enjoy the day, it was really awesome to meet you all, and I was impressed by the diversity of gear and playing styles. Thanks for letting a forum newb into your midst, with an unknown guest along for the ride too.. very pleasant bunch.

Next time I will unpack my gear, and I will be bringing both a Dr Z AirBrake and a Weber M.A.S.S attenuator 

.jason


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Volke said:


> I risk being taken as harsh, but please consider what I am saying, and trust that I am not simply being antagonistic.


I think the fact that you have as many "Thanks" as you do posts, speaks for itself.

Just to refresh my memory (and no one was really able to introduce themselves anyway) who were you?


----------



## Volke (Sep 4, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I think the fact that you have as many "Thanks" as you do posts, speaks for itself.
> 
> Just to refresh my memory (and no one was really able to introduce themselves anyway) who were you?


We talked a little outside just as we were leaving, I'm one of the guys that drove down from Sudbury. My friend was the guy with the lil Silvertone set up beside you. Um, jeans and brown corduroy shirt, skunk road-kill goatee, ringing a bell? =)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Volke said:


> ...ringing a bell? =)


Yeah, but I thought it was just my ears.









Seriously though...
As I mentioned, this time around was _very_ different than the first one. Because the other one was in a smaller venue, and therefore more intimate, it meant that everyone had no choice but to hang out with the group. People were still able to split off and chat, but you wouldn't run two rigs at once since you were no more than 10 to 20 feet away from the next guy. That's not to say that a larger room wouldn't work, but there needs to be some ground rules and above all, mutual respect and courtesy.

There was so much gear there that I would have loved to hear, but a lot of the people had started packing up by 4:00-4:30 and everyone was gone by 5:00-5:30. It's a shame since we didn't really have to be out of there until 7:00pm. Some guys paid their 15 bucks and never even got to turn on their amps. I had a lot of people asking about some of my gear, but even screaming into each others ears, we couldn't hear a word each other was saying. Even out in the bar, you had to yell to be heard and standing out in the driveway talking about the merits of pedal A vs. pedal B is kind of pointless.


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)

Some positive fallout from 'Fest attendees Fast Tone guys...they're putting on a slide guitar workshop on October 17. 

Details are at http://www.soundluthiers.com/calendar.html

This workshop is a chance to learn something, try out some new gear, meet some other musicians. 

thanks
Bill & Bob

Soundluthiers.com http://www.soundluthiers.com/calendar.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nocturnal_n said:


> Some positive fallout from 'Fest attendees Fast Tone guys...they're putting on a slide guitar workshop on October 17.
> 
> Details are at http://www.soundluthiers.com/calendar.html
> 
> ...


Looks like fun. I really liked that 18 watter they make. I also noticed they have some open mic nights with their amps as a backline. Anyone ever go to one of them?


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Does look interesting. Might have to check out the open mic one night also...was it thursday nights?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Those Fat One amps are designed and built by an ex co-worker of mine - he makes some really nice stuff. I couldn't make the Ottawa ampfest last weekend but I'd liked to have tried out of one his Marshall 18 watt clones. 

http://fatoneamps.com/




nocturnal_n said:


> Some positive fallout from 'Fest attendees Fast Tone guys...they're putting on a slide guitar workshop on October 17.
> 
> Details are at http://www.soundluthiers.com/calendar.html
> 
> ...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Those Fat One amps are designed and built by an ex co-worker of mine - he makes some really nice stuff. I couldn't make the Ottawa ampfest last weekend but I'd liked to have tried out of one his Marshall 18 watt clones.
> 
> http://fatoneamps.com/


Indeed he does. I've tried a couple of his amps and thought they sounded great:smile:


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Ya those amps sounded great. 

Thanks to everyone that let me wank away on their guitars\amps. I got to check out a lot of cool equipment and talk some tech with a few guys.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a good time, sorry I missed it. Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one!


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

Howdy,

I just posted info on the open mic here ...
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=234688#post234688

Bob


----------

